# Hans Werner Henze operas



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Just listened this one :
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Henze-Die-B...3YWU/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1310234422&sr=8-6

It wasn't instant love this time. Someone might say boring, but I wouldn't say so. I need to work harder with this one


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Perhaps. 

I attended one performance of "The Bassarids" in Madrid, at Teatro Real, a few years ago. It was definitely not love at first sight. 

In this moment, I'd say it's not even love at third sight, I much prefer other Henze's pieces like "Boulevard Solitude", "L'Upupa", "Elegy for Young Lovers" or "Das verratene Meer / Gogo No Eiko".


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm definitely overdue to check out this opera! It's based on what I consider to be the greatest Greek tragedy, one of my favorite plays of all time. Too bad there's no DVD available, as I know the story itself can make for powerful theatre.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Ha! I saw this at the English National Opera in 1974. I think Henze himself conducted. I really disliked it. *shrug* There were only two operas during my life in London that I saw and didn't like and The Bassarids was one of them. The other one was a premiere at the Royal Opera House: The Ice Break, by Michael Tippett.

You can't like everything!


----------

